# OOB Review: Revell's B-25J MItchell



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Picked this up today for $25. At 1/48, I figured a good size kit for a decent price. The parts are sharply molded, little if any flash, pits or mold issues that I can see. The clear plastic is exceptionally detailed. The flight controls are very well detailed with needles and various carvings on many of the indicators.

This will be the first plane I've built in 25+ years, so am looking forward to it. It will be the first of several WWII planes I've got a mind to tackle. 

Likely I will do it straight outta the box, but I'd like to hear about accuracy, easy fixes, and any other issues or comments folks have on this bird.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Actually the kit is pretty nice. Its a reissue of sorts of the old 1970s Monogram B-25. Monogram sold several versions over the decades. The kit you hvae now is based on their 1990s Pro Modeller kit. The Pro Modeller issue had some extra nose guns included to build a J gunship, which were not in the original issue of the kit.

You get a ton of interior detail. Its generally pretty thorough and accurate, although much of it becomes invisible. The original Monogram issue of the B-25H included a color flyer by Shep Paine showing how to make a diorama with the model, and to utilize more of the included kit details.

The exterior detailing is not badly done even if it is raised. Part fit, not one of Monogram's better areas, is fair. You will have to do some work on the fusilage and wing seams, but the fit is not awful. Its better than their poor B-26 Marauder. The clear parts can use a dip in Future and some careful painting. They also do not fit so well, so take some time with them to make sure they fit before you get to the stage of adding them, and find you may have to do some work.

The decals in the current issue are not bad. Revell's decals are workable, although there are a ton of aftermarket decals available for the B-25J. If you buy extra decals, be aware of the nose gun options... side guns, extra guns firing through the glass, etc. so that you can make your kit to match the plane on the decal sheet.

Good fun model!


----------



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

*B25*

My grandson and built this kit last winter! kit builds up nice! had some problems with the canopy's ! have fun building yours~ here's a few pic's to enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

MIC said:


> My grandson and built this kit last winter! kit builds up nice! had some problems with the canopy's ! have fun building yours~ here's a few pic's to enjoy!:thumbsup:


NICE!! How old is the Boy?? Keep him interested!:thumbsup:


----------



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

My Grandson is ,just turned 12 !! he's in to a lot of different hobbies,modeling,diecast,model rocketry!try togive him more than just the video games!


----------

